# Mbappè con la trans Ines Rau



## admin (31 Agosto 2022)

Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy

Ecco una foto


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2022)

Alle Hawaii, prima lo prendi e poi lo dai


----------



## pazzomania (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto


Ahahahahahah... che schifo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Agosto 2022)

Con tutti quei milioni poteva attingere alle migliori vagine della galassia, povero mondo


----------



## Simo98 (31 Agosto 2022)

A vedere le foto non ha nulla di maschile, sicuramente più figa di tutte le ragazze che ho avuto e avró messe insieme


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto



Uno che non si fa mancare nulla…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Agosto 2022)

Sarà questo a cui alludeva il fratello di Pobbààààh ?


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> A vedere le foto non ha nulla di maschile, sicuramente più figa di tutte le ragazze che ho avuto e avró messe insieme



Stavi con la Luxuria?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> A vedere le foto non ha nulla di maschile, sicuramente più figa di tutte le ragazze che ho avuto e avró messe insieme


Meglio meno figa e senza proboscide


----------



## enigmistic02 (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto


Io di una donna apprezzo anche che non sia mai stato un uomo.


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto


quindi la maledizione di Pobbà fa cambiare sponda


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto


Frappé ormai sta perdendo la testa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> A vedere le foto non ha nulla di maschile, sicuramente più figa di tutte le ragazze che ho avuto e avró messe insieme



Si, ok , in foto figa da mezzobusto in su.
Ma bisognerebbe osservare qualcosa da mezzobusto in giù, ma solo per gli amanti del rischio


----------



## Rudi84 (31 Agosto 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Meglio meno figa e senza proboscide


La proboscide


----------



## gabri65 (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto



Ed io che penso di essere anormale quando mi verrebbe di farmi certe donne 70enni.


----------



## Kayl (31 Agosto 2022)

già me lo vedo umiliato da De Sciglio perché il deretano infiammato gli crea problemi a correre...


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> A vedere le foto non ha nulla di maschile, sicuramente più figa di tutte le ragazze che ho avuto e avró messe insieme


una volta una mia amica voleva ingannarmi con la foto di una ''modella'' del genere, mi è bastato vedere un altra foto per scoprire il mascellone da uomo


----------



## bmb (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto


Lo dicevo io che era una brutta storia di vegani...


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto


Spero per lui che abbia completato la transizione.


----------



## Nomaduk (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto



Almeno lui la butta dentro... niang era proprio scarso


----------



## Simo98 (31 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si, ok , in foto figa da mezzobusto in su.
> Ma bisognerebbe osservare qualcosa da mezzobusto in giù, ma solo per gli amanti del rischio


A vedere dalle foto non ha nulla, ha fatto la transizione completa e a parte la conformazione fisica non diresti sia trans
Personalmente non ci andrei mai con una così, il solo pensiero che sia stata un uomo me lo fa ammosciare, ma è indubbio che dal lato puramente estetico sia meglio di quello che potrei ottenere (e credo il 90% di voi)
Preferirei però farmi i soliti cessi


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto




Non capisco le ironie, saranno ca..suoi.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



letteralmente


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto


Mi sa che la maledizione di Pogba ha colpito davvero il povero Mbappè


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Agosto 2022)

Già solo a sentire la parola transizione mi viene l'orticaria...


----------



## pazzomania (31 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> A vedere le foto non ha nulla di maschile, sicuramente più figa di tutte le ragazze che ho avuto e avró messe insieme


Ho capito, ma con i soldi di Mbappè puoi trovarla altrettanto figa e pure senza l' uccello, o quello che ha, non voglio nemmeno saperlo


----------



## Simo98 (31 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho capito, ma con i soldi di Mbappè puoi trovarla altrettanto figa e pure senza l' uccello, o quello che ha, non voglio nemmeno saperlo


Certo ma è pieno di milionari che stanno con ragazze bruttine e ci si sono pure quelli che si fanno i travioni
La mente umana è assurda


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Alle Hawaii, prima lo prendi e poi lo dai


Mi sa che è roba di Honolulu...dove lo prendi sempre in c...


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si, ok , in foto figa da mezzobusto in su.
> Ma bisognerebbe osservare qualcosa da mezzobusto in giù, ma solo per gli amanti del rischio



A quanto si legge in rete ha scelto di sottoporsi ad un intervento chirurgico di cambio di sesso all'età di 16 anni.


----------



## sacchino (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto


Viviamo in un era bas.tarda dove si preferisce il cu.lo alla bernarda.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Con tutti quei milioni poteva attingere alle migliori vagine della galassia, povero mondo



In realtà credo che sia proprio questo il motivo per cui sta col trans, così come quel mostro che si faceva Lapo. Si sarà talmente distrutto di figa a livelli che nemmeno possiamo immaginare che gli sarà venuta la nausea.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto


Sempre meglio di Pogba...


----------



## Andris (31 Agosto 2022)

Psg da vaccinare contro il vaiolo delle scimmie.

passato da far tremare le mura di un albergo parigino con la figlia di Jacobelli a prendere il dildo anale



>


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto


LOL. Sto qui chissà quanto ha pagato per farsi modellare così. Sembra Jennifer Lopez d'annata. Vabbè, che la foto sarà anche ben fotoshoppata.


----------



## babsodiolinter (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto


Ecco ora Lapo li vorrà alla juve...


----------



## gabri65 (31 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Una marea di commenti bleah!
> 
> evidentemente Mbappé la ritiene una Bella persona in tutti i sensi.
> 
> Tanti commenti tra l’ironico e lo schifato. Immagino conosciate tutti molto bene Ines



Ma che diamine di discorsi. Poteva rimanere una bella persona anche da maschio, intanto ha dovuto cambiare il suo aspetto esteriore e inoltre, guarda caso, sta con uno pieno di soldi.

Poi sono cavoli suoi e di Mbappè.

A volte sembra che la Natura ci abbia fornito il sesso quasi per sbaglio.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Una marea di commenti bleah!
> 
> evidentemente Mbappé la ritiene una Bella persona in tutti i sensi.
> 
> Tanti commenti tra l’ironico e lo schifato. Immagino conosciate tutti molto bene Ines


Un uomo che per qualche ragione (?) si sente donna (ossimoro) ,che probabilmente brama soldi e notorietà.

Pessima persona molto probabilmente, non ha mezza qualità che cercherei in una compagna 

Quindi la critico quanto mi pare, non sento alcun obbligo morale di doverlo portare in palmo di mano solo per essersi tagliato l'uccello.

Non è sto gran merito


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto


Di questo passo, con la scienza e la tecnologia che avanzano, sarà pure difficile distinguere le donne finte da quelle vere. Incubo! Premettendo, che ognuno fa il cavolo che vuole eh, la mia critica è al "progressismo" o come si vuole chiamare questo periodo infelice.


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto


Grande Kylian


----------



## pazzomania (31 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Di questo passo, con la scienza e la tecnologia che avanzano, sarà pure difficile distinguere le donne finte da quelle vere. Incubo! Premettendo, che ognuno fa il cavolo che vuole eh, la mia critica è al "progressismo" o come si vuole chiamare questo periodo infelice.


Tranquillo che prima o poi te ne accorgi


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che prima o poi te ne accorgi


Tu scherzi, ma va a finire che con il passare del tempo i trans si camufferanno in donne vere, al punto che ci vai pure a letto ed è lì che ti accorgi che qualcosa non va  .


----------



## Rudi84 (31 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi, ma va a finire che con il passare del tempo i trans si camufferanno in donne vere, al punto che ci vai pure a letto ed è lì che ti accorgi che qualcosa non va  .


Il problema è riuscire ad accorgersi in tempo


----------



## gabri65 (31 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi, ma va a finire che con il passare del tempo i trans si camufferanno in donne vere, al punto che ci vai pure a letto ed è lì che ti accorgi che qualcosa non va  .



Dovrebbero mettere in commercio test cromosomici rapidi per evitare di sperimentare brutte sorprese. Risultato XX, e sei al sicuro.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Il problema è riuscire ad accorgersi in tempo


Mica facile, c'era il trans di Uomini e Donne che gli fecero l'operazione perfino alle corde vocali ed aveva pure la voce da donna. Mammamia...

Ah per l'informazione, non guardo U&D, ma mi capitò di guardare qualche spezzone di quella tronista.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2022)

Magari non era ancora riuscito ad affondare il colpo e i giornali gli hanno rovinato la sorpresa!


----------



## Rudi84 (31 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mica facile, c'era il trans di Uomini e Donne che gli fecero l'operazione perfino alle corde vocali ed aveva pure la voce da donna. Mammamia...
> 
> Ah per l'informazione, non guardo U&D, ma mi capitò di guardare qualche spezzone di quella tronista.


Quindi era un tronisto. Comunque mbappe sappiamo che non giocherà mai con Fikayo Tomori


----------



## Maximo (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto


Questo decerebrato può scegliere tra le più belle fi..e del pianeta, e va a trans


----------



## numero 3 (31 Agosto 2022)

Non mi pronuncio per evitare polemiche....
Sono fatti suoi dico solo che la foto magari sarà un "pochino" fotoshoppata???
Poi invecchiando questi trans dopo massicce cure di ormoni diventano degli alieni...
Se Kylian si è innamorato mi dispiace per lui che si troverà con il passare degli anni accanto a lui un mix fra ET Loredana Berte' e Silvio Berlusconi


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2022)

Mbappè quando avrà i figli, magari in adozione o con l'utero in affitto, gli potrà cantare questa canzone.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Psg da vaccinare contro il vaiolo delle scimmie.
> 
> passato da far tremare le mura di un albergo parigino con la figlia di Jacobelli a prendere il dildo anale


Ah questa è la figlia di Jacobelli?


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## Gamma (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto


Beh ragazzi, ognuno ha i suoi gusti.

Anche a me piace solo ed esclusivamente la fagiana, ma se Mbappé si accontenta anche del fagiano, buon per lui dai.


----------



## danjr (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto


Buongustaio!


----------



## danjr (31 Agosto 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Con tutti quei milioni poteva attingere alle migliori vagine della galassia, povero mondo


Lo avrà già fatto e si sarà di stufato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2022)

Vomito totale, sia per Mbappé sia per la proboscidata.

WLF.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2022)

pensavo che questo topic si sarebbe potuto intitolare "degrado mbappè".  

cmq mi sa che mbappè è uno dei tanti, chissà quanti vanno a trans, o sono gay e non lo dicono. 
per lo meno lui non ha paura a mostrarsi.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2022)

Quindi Nedved ubriaco marcio riceve compassione e conforto (colpa del mondo che fa schifo). Non facciamo i moralisti di diceva.

Della vita personale dei calciatori non so nulla, e neanche mi interessa seguirli sui social o menate varie, quindi non so come sia filtrata o cosa ci sia di vero, ma qui saranno veramente cavoli suoi di cosa preferisce farsi? 

Tanto tranquilli, un giorno ci saranno uomini trasformati in gatti, che a loro volta si sono trasformati in conigli e che infine hanno cambiato sesso e che si accoppiano con un cavallo ex uomo con una proboscide e due corna grosse come una casa. Ne avrete di tempo per essere schifati, questo è nulla. Rimpiangerete le Ines di questo mondo


----------



## uolfetto (31 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto


Talmente un fenomeno che non può fare a meno di pali e palle neanche nell'intimità


----------



## Igniorante (1 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto



Chissà se fanno a gara a chi ce l'ha più lungo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Talmente un fenomeno che non può fare a meno di pali e palle neanche nell'intimità



Ora invece del Pallone d'Oro dategli il Fallone d'Oro.


----------



## Sam (1 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Almeno lui la butta dentro... niang era proprio scarso


In questo caso, credo che sia più “lei” a buttarlo dentro.


----------



## Maurizio91 (1 Settembre 2022)

.


----------



## Sam (1 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ed io che penso di essere anormale quando mi verrebbe di farmi certe donne 70enni.


Beh, vuoi mettere quando si tolgono la dentiera…



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero mettere in commercio test cromosomici rapidi per evitare di sperimentare brutte sorprese. Risultato XX, e sei al sicuro.


Sciau belu, metti mani su mia patta che ti fasciu sentire mio cromosoma.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vomito totale, sia per Mbappé sia per la proboscidata.
> 
> WLF.


Questa con la proboscide raccoglie le arachidi, come gli elefanti.


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto


Calcio e degrado ormai sono sinonimi


----------



## Swaitak (1 Settembre 2022)

.


----------



## Milanoide (1 Settembre 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> pensavo che questo topic si sarebbe potuto intitolare "degrado mbappè".
> 
> cmq mi sa che mbappè è uno dei tanti, chissà quanti vanno a trans, o sono gay e non lo dicono.
> per lo meno lui non ha paura a mostrarsi.


30 anni fa c'erano voci su alcuni giocatori del Milan...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Alle Hawaii, prima lo prendi e poi lo dai



Grande citazione del mitico Immanuel Casto?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Settembre 2022)

A sto punto inizio a pensare d'essere un sommelier della gnocca, perché qua ho letto che sta tizia è bella. Manco se fossi ubriaco marcio e in astinenza da 6 mesi andrei con una roba del genere e non solo perché mi piace la fiha vera e non i trans, ma anche perché è un cesso a pedali. 

Qualcuno ha citato Maria Luisa Jacobelli, ecco quella si che è una gnocca spaziale.


----------



## ARKANA (1 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> A sto punto inizio a pensare d'essere un sommelier della gnocca, perché qua ho letto che sta tizia è bella. Manco se fossi ubriaco marcio e in astinenza da 6 mesi andrei con una roba del genere e non solo perché mi piace la fiha vera e non i trans, ma anche perché è un cesso a pedali.
> 
> Qualcuno ha citato Maria Luisa Jacobelli, ecco quella si che è una gnocca spaziale.
> 
> ...


Lol vedendo il poster del film alle sue spalle ho notato il nome di zahia dehar, mica era la escort minorenne che si son fatti benzema e ribery anni fa? 
P.S. comunque si, veramente brutta


----------



## gabri65 (1 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> A sto punto inizio a pensare d'essere un sommelier della gnocca, perché qua ho letto che sta tizia è bella. Manco se fossi ubriaco marcio e in astinenza da 6 mesi andrei con una roba del genere e non solo perché mi piace la fiha vera e non i trans, ma anche perché è un cesso a pedali.
> 
> Qualcuno ha citato Maria Luisa Jacobelli, ecco quella si che è una gnocca spaziale.
> 
> ...



Mah.

Il fatto che una donna è una donna vera, e lo è sempre stata, e pensa come una donna, è secondo me una cosa impareggiabile, anche se fa schifo.

Ma come si fa. Bah.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Lol vedendo il poster del film alle sue spalle ho notato il nome di zahia dehar, mica era la escort minorenne che si son fatti benzema e ribery anni fa?
> P.S. comunque si, veramente brutta



Cosa hai tirato fuori! Non mi ero accorto! 
Si proprio lei ehehe. Che ridere quel periodo, io e i miei amici siamo andati avanti un botto a far battute e dire cavolate su sta Zahia, eravamo anche arrivati a chiamare Zahia tutte le tipe facili che conoscevamo ahaha


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> A vedere le foto non ha nulla di maschile, sicuramente più figa di tutte le ragazze che ho avuto e avró messe insieme


oddio .... guarda bene il viso ...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> oddio .... guarda bene il viso ...



Per non pensare poi a quando ti parla con la voce di Balotelli


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Grande citazione del mitico Immanuel Casto?



Tra l'altro presidente del Mensa Italia.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto


Mpabbe non mi sembra, da prima impressione generica, non mi pare uno sveglio di testa probabile che non sappia manco con a che fare.

Fermo restando che ormai questi travioni vengono fatti sempre meglio. Robe che il Dottor Gelo si nasconderebbe

Purtroppo non sai più chi hai difronte.


----------



## Maximo (1 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> A sto punto inizio a pensare d'essere un sommelier della gnocca, perché qua ho letto che sta tizia è bella. Manco se fossi ubriaco marcio e in astinenza da 6 mesi andrei con una roba del genere e non solo perché mi piace la fiha vera e non i trans, ma anche perché è un cesso a pedali.
> 
> Qualcuno ha citato Maria Luisa Jacobelli, ecco quella si che è una gnocca spaziale.
> 
> ...


Evidentemente Mbappe ha trovato qualcosa in lei che le alte donne non hanno


----------



## Djici (1 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito trionfalmente da Repubblica e altri media del padronato c'è una nuova coppia che infiamma il gossip internazionale. Quella composta da Mbappè e della Trans Ines Raus, prima modella transgender a posare per playboy
> 
> Ecco una foto


Non scambio nessuna delle mie ex con questo-a

Eppure non ho mica pescato le mie ex dalle Victoria Secret


----------



## Sam (1 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> A sto punto inizio a pensare d'essere un sommelier della gnocca, perché qua ho letto che sta tizia è bella. Manco se fossi ubriaco marcio e in astinenza da 6 mesi andrei con una roba del genere e non solo perché mi piace la fiha vera e non i trans, ma anche perché è un cesso a pedali.
> 
> *Qualcuno ha citato Maria Luisa Jacobelli, ecco quella si che è una gnocca spaziale.*
> 
> ...


In realtà Mbappè aveva richiesto proprio lei.
Solo che l’ha ordinata su AliExpress e gli hanno rifilato il pacco, in più di un senso.


----------



## sampapot (1 Settembre 2022)

sarà una "salsiccia vegana"...contento lui


----------



## kekkopot (1 Settembre 2022)

Questo topic dovrebbe essere fissato in alto e rimanerci per sempre


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Settembre 2022)

Non capisco, sei tra i più ricchi della Terra che puoi cambiarne 3 a sera e fai coppia con questa/o/u??

Allora dillo che piace anche a te!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Settembre 2022)

.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> A sto punto inizio a pensare d'essere un sommelier della gnocca, perché qua ho letto che sta tizia è bella. Manco se fossi ubriaco marcio e in astinenza da 6 mesi andrei con una roba del genere e non solo perché mi piace la fiha vera e non i trans, ma anche perché è un cesso a pedali.
> 
> Qualcuno ha citato Maria Luisa Jacobelli, ecco quella si che è una gnocca spaziale.
> 
> ...


Come pensavo, la prima foto era strafotoshoppata. Già qui si nota che qualcosa non va  .


----------



## fabri47 (3 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> A sto punto inizio a pensare d'essere un sommelier della gnocca, perché qua ho letto che sta tizia è bella. Manco se fossi ubriaco marcio e in astinenza da 6 mesi andrei con una roba del genere e non solo perché mi piace la fiha vera e non i trans, ma anche perché è un cesso a pedali.
> 
> Qualcuno ha citato Maria Luisa Jacobelli, ecco quella si che è una gnocca spaziale.
> 
> ...


È Stromae (in cantante), con la parrucca.


----------

